# Planted Flora



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

well i have had a Fluval flora for about 5 or 6 months now. ever since pet Cetera was going out of buisness in Ridge and they were practically giving these things away

for the past 5 months its served as an over flow tank for all my small fish that i worry will be killed in my larger tanks by larger fish and i said one day i was going to bite the bullet and buy a stupid amount of ADA products and do a proper ADA tank. well that day is here .... and it felt good, then bad, and now good 

firstly a huge shout out to Charles at canadian Aquatics for gathering all necessary ADA products and also for all the advice he has given me over the past 8 months 
and to Andy at Aquariums West who delt with my picky plant choices and some how managed to find every thing i was looking for or close enough that i was happy.

now on with the tank!

after a little cleaning to get it back to shiny and new status (dont mind the nachos, it helps to snack during the creative process ...)








Power sand S in place, took about 20 minutes to make sure i had a clean edge on all three sides so you would never see the power sand when standing around the tank. 








added the substrate additives (first time ever using these) 








and then after adding the hard scape (dragon stone) i was going to sell all this stone but its just so cool i couldnt help but use some of my stock








more pics to come of final layout and how i banked the substrate but atm it is way to cloudy to see anything and im about 50% planted ... effectively all the stuff i wanted to plant near the glass is planted and everything central to the tank is not done yet.

also the inspiration for this scape came from TGM Aquariums i have always wanted to do "Crimson Sky" but recently due to factors out of my control i didnt have the budget to get a custom shallow tank and find all the things i would need to make that become a reality so instead i reused one of my tanks and tried my luck at "Red Rock"


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Love the stone! 
What fish are you going to put in there (if any)?


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Fish in ATM are 8 galaxy rasbors, 9 Scarlet Bodis, and 1 unknown goby ... sold to me as a hong kong goby from a LFS never found anything like it nor have i found any info on the web... pictures to come as soon as i find my phone cable ...


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

as promised a moment ago...

tank face on








right side 








left side 








hong kong goby ... (wish he would flare his dorsal fins they are white yellow and red like a sunset)








alpha bodis 








Flora thus far

micranthemum monte carlo
hygrophila araguaia
pogostemon helfri 
coral moss or mini pellia ( which ever name you prefer)


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice layout! 
Really super curious about where you bought this Rhinogobius (Hongkong Goby) ???
Would love to buy a few of them!


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

found him at the mr pets in maple ridge, never seen one again and its been like 5 months... i only bought one because the tank had ich and he was the best looking outa the bunch... brought him home and hospitalized him in a 10gal for a week til her recovered. dont know where to find more but it may be your lucky day as im looking to re home this guy. i have 12 carbon black rili shrimp coming for this tank and i know he will most likely eat them all. if my buddy doesnt take him i will pm you and provided you have a good home for him he is all yours.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

OK  pmed you Niku


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a great looking setup. I say stick to the plants you got for now. You can always add bigger stems later. 
That goby is pretty sweet. Let me know if you see more at Mr. Pets.


----------

